# Awareness Speedway Summer Championships



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Summer Championships
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club*​Is presenting a 4 race 2 division Summer Championship races to support our club's mission of becoming a charity. 

We will open on Saturday mornings at 7.45am and we will be racing at 10:30am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.00am till 10.20am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. This is so we can be done early to attend dirt track races in the evening.

Races will be 40 lap segments for headline championship class. The support class will race 25 lap segments. ( Time trials or heats will be used. Will announce in the near future)


The donation is $20.00 covering all races and coffee. $5.00 goes to award. Their will also be a $50.00 value door prize drawn at the last race for racers that race all 4 of the races.

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club 2013-2014 rules apply to all classes

. We will have wall plaque for winner and box plaque awards for the top 5.( If we have 8 racers box plaques will be issued for top 8. 6 to 8 finishers plaques will be issued at next race.)


Must be an ASSCC member to collect any awards 



http://asscc01.wix.com/awareness
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
http://m.asscc01.wix.com/awareness


*Confirmed Saturday dates *

June 8 1/24 LM and 1/32Lm
July 13 OTM and Legends
August 10 1/32 Mod and BB Modified
Sept 28 Sprints and Silver Crown

June 8, 2013 Race 
The ASSCC DLM race will have an Award and will be 40 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Guaranteed Award for 6-8-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 40 lap segments and indicated split among drivers.

8 Racers * 9 Racers 10 Racers 11 Racers etc 
1st $30.00 1st $32.50 1st $35.00 1st $37.50 
2nd $17.00 2nd $18.50 2nd $20.00 2nd $21.50 
3rd $14.00 3rd $15.00 3rd $16.00 3rd $17.00 


Most people know we are looking for additional marketing partners and sponsors for our club to help us become a charity. 

*= 8 racers minimum( not including owners) to have award race. Other wise its 1st is 50% 2nd 30% 3rd 20% of entries.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*ASSCC June News*

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club News for June 2013
*
* We had our partner the Sarah Lynn Strohman Foundation here on Saturday June 1st for our first slot car racing event with the foundation and had 7 participants that had fun with a bunch of smiles and laughter.
https://www.facebook.com/SarahLynnStrohmanFoundation

*We are having an exciting Open House June 23, 2013 from 9am to 3pm. to help raise awareness of our Special Needs track, a new activity for young and old! From 12:00 pm. to 3:00 pm., we will have a very Special Guest with us who will be giving out free samples and information on the latest and greatest natural health care. There will be people on hand who have tried it and liked it And when you love what you see you make arrangements to come back with your friends, family and special friends!! Our community-based track is open to the public. Come put a smile on your face! And make some laps on the track.* 

Most people know someone in their family, their church or in the community that they want to help reach out and help them live a higher quality of life. We also host birthday parties up to 8 kids at a time. Check us out to learn what our special friends program is about.

**************** It's has been suggested that we start charging a hourly donation to help us reach our goal of becoming a charity.. We are going to start doing this on June 2nd and beyond. We are going to start charging members $5.00 per person to play with cars and controllers included per visit* and non members $12.00 per person to play with cars and controllers per visit and first visit is free for everyone.

We need to raise $1000.00 to become a non profit and $5500.00 to become a charity. We want to become a charity so we can move our track out into a space were track is available during the week and more hours with the ability to have wheelchair access. For our birthday parties more space and the availability for more types of food to be brought to track for birthday parties. This also will let us give tax deductible receipts to individuals and businesses that want to be marketing partners or sponsors. Please help us reach our goal of becoming a charity and being able to touch more people. We are only at $225.00 so far.

Upcoming Events at ASSCC
June 5th UCP Visit

Upcoming Racing at ASSCC
June 8th our Summer Championship races are about to start.

Our fall racing schedule.

We had a request from the racers to have one rule changed. The interiors for the legends only is now a option as long as the windows are painted white or gray.

Summer Championships
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
*
Is presenting a 4 race 2 division Summer Championship races to support our club's mission of becoming a charity. 
*
We will open on Saturday mornings at 7.45am and we will be racing at 10:30am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.00am till 10.20am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. This is so we can be done early to attend dirt track races in the evening.
*
Races will be 40 lap segments for headline championship class. The support class will race 25 lap segments. 
*

Race format for 6-8-2013 will be:
*
*Time trials on orange lane for 20 seconds 
*
Top 4 in time trials get to pick their lane the rest will be filled in according to their time.
*
WE are going to run two sets of 7 lap heats using 4 lanes rotating down. Their will be a 5min break between heats. with over all laps determining the winner. The overall winner will then chose the lane they want to start in for feature. 2nd and on will also choose lane they want to start in for the feature.
Then cars will be re teched for start of the feature. 
We will run the 1/32lm race then take a 15 min break if needed then run the championship race. 
*
The feature will include all racers in round robin format.
*
The donation is $20.00 covering all races and coffee. $5.00 goes to award. Their will also be *$60.00 value of door prizes drawn at the last race for racers that race all 4 of the races.
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club 2013-2014 rules apply to all classes
*
. We will have wall plaque for winner and box plaque awards for the top 5.( If we have 8 racers box plaques will be issued for top 8. 6 to 8 place finishers plaques will be issued at next race.)
*
*
*Must be an ASSCC member to collect any awards 
*
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
*
Confirmed Saturday dates:
*
June 8 1/24 LM and 1/32Lm
July 13 OTM and Legends
August 10 1/32 Mod and BB Modified
Sept 28 Sprints and Silver Crown
*

June 8, 2013 Race* 
The ASSCC DLM race will have an Award and will be 40 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Guaranteed Award for 6-8-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 40 lap segments and indicated split among drivers.
*
**** **8 Racers **** 9 Racers****** 10 Racers** 11 Racers etc 
1st**** *$30.00**** 1st** $32.50**** 1st* $35.00**1st $37.50****************** 
2nd**** $17.00*** *2nd* $18.50**** 2nd* $20.00 *2nd $21.50***************** *
3rd***** $14.00** *3rd* $15.00***** 3rd* $16.00** 3rd $17.00******* 
************** ********************************************
Most people know we are looking for additional marketing partners and sponsors for our club to help us become a charity. 
*
*= 8 racers minimum( not including owners) to have award race. Other wise its *split 1st is 50% 2nd 30% 3rd 20% of entries.


Dirt Car Challenge #2 2013-2014
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club

Is presenting a 12 race 6 division Fall Dirt Car Challenge to support our club's missions. 
We will be racing at ASSCC and Scale Speed Raceway rotating monthly.
*
Both tracks will open on Saturday mornings at 8.15am and we will be racing at 11am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.20am till 10.50am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. *Both tracks will be open Friday night before Saturday race for practice with $5.00 practice cost.
*
Races will be 25 lap segments for Old Time modified, 1/32 Modified, Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt late model. BB Mods 
*
*The Street Stock is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating sixth class races are 20 lap segments. 
*
The classes to be run in this order.* Old Time Modified, ASSCC Dirt Late Model, 1/32 Dirt Modified, *Winged Sprint Car, .BB Mod. *The rotating 6th class. I.e. (Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks, ?Lego?,). 
*
The donation is $20.00 covering all races and Coffee/Snacks. 
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply at both tracks and will be strictly enforced.
*
We will be having a point fund for a combined track series champion sponsored by Rocket Chassis. Which will use combined lap totals from the 5 regular scheduled classes from both tracks to determine champion. Top 3 will receive a wall plaques. The top 8 will receive a box plaque.
*
We will also have individual track champions and they will receive wall plaques for the top 3 and box plaques for the top 8. 
*
After talking to racers Donnie and Rodney will be running for the overall championship using their combined lap totals from both tracks. Donnie will race at ASSCC and Rodney will race at SSR using their own equipment to make it as fair as possible.
*
As of 5-27-2013 the point fund is: 
Rocket Chassis point champion.
1st Place $125.00 gift card.
2nd Place $75.00 gift card
3rd Place* $50.00 gift card.
4th Place $25.00 gift card
*
We expect this to grow as we obtain more marketing partners and sponsors.
*
*Must be an ASSCC member to collect any rewards or points or door prizes.
*
Updated 2013-2014 *Rules are on our web sites. 
*
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://asscc01.wix.com/awareness
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
*
Parts will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.
*
Confirmed Saturday dates with weather make up dates. ASSCC will be open from 6:00pm till 9:00pm on each Friday before race day for practice. SSR will be open from3pm to 9pm for practice for $5.00 donation.
*
October 12, 2013* At ASSCC*** (1/32 DLM )
October 26, 2013 At SSR*** ( Legends)
October 30, 2013 Make up if needed?
*
November 9,2013 At SSR*** ( Silver Crown)
November 23, 2013 At ASSCC ( Street Stocks) 
*
December 14, 2013 At ASSCC (Legends)
December 21, 2013 At SSR***** ( 1/32 DLM)
*
January 11, 2014 At ASSCC*** (Silver Crown)
January 25, 2014 At SSR (Street Stocks)
*
February 8, 2014 *At SSR (Legends)
February 22, 2014 At ASSCC* ( 1/32 lm) 
*
March 8, 2014 At ASSCC** (1/32DLM & Legend)
March 15, 2014 Make up if needed?
March 22, 2014 At SSR***** (Silver Crown & Street Stocks)
*
April 12, 2014 Make up if needed?
April 26, 2014 Make up if needed
*


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*ASSCC September 8th News*

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club News for September 8, 2013
*We hosted the Sarah Lynn Strohman Foundation on Saturday September 7th. We had our largest turn out of returning racers and new smiling faces. We will be scheduling a return date in the near future. We have three racers so far that are eligible for the racers $60.00 loyalty door prizes for making all four of our summer championship races.*ASSCC has received the new serial to usb cord to eliminate electrical interference on the track. This will eliminate the issue we have been having .Please read this newsletter the whole way through. All upcoming events and racing schedules are included. 

* *Our community-based track is open to the public. Come put a smile on your face! And make some laps on the track.* 
Most people know someone in their family, their church or in the community that they want to help reach out and help them live a higher quality of life.
We also host birthday parties up to 8 kids at a time. Check us out to learn what our special friends program is about.
It's has been suggested that we start charging a hourly donation to help us reach our goal of becoming a charity.. We began charging members $5.00 per person to play with the cars and controllers per visit. We began charging non-members $12.00 per person to play with the cars and controllers per visit. First visit is free.
We need to raise $1000.00 to become a non profit and $5500.00 to become a charity. We dearly wish to become a charity so we can move our track out into a space where our track is more available during the week and more hours with the ability to have wheelchair access. For our birthday parties more space and the availability for more types of food to be brought to track for birthday parties. This also will allow us to provide tax deductible receipts to individuals and businesses that want to be marketing partners or sponsors. 
Please help us reach our goal of becoming a charity and being able to reach more in our community. We are only at $320.00 so far. We purchased 180 gallons of propane at a reduced cost for this winter to help save money.


Upcoming Events at ASSCC
September 18th, 2013 UCP Visit
October 2nd, 16th, 30th 2013 UCP Visit


Upcoming Racing at ASSCC
September 28th our Summer Championship Sprint Race
Our Dirt Car Challenge #2 starts October 19th.
October 26th Round #2 at SSR of our DCC
We had a request from the racers to have one rule changed. The interiors for the legends only is now a option as long as the windows are painted.






Summer Championships

*Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
*

Is presenting a 4 race 2 division Summer Championship races to support our club's mission of becoming a charity. 
*

We will open on Saturday mornings at 7:45 a.m. and we will be racing at 10:30 a.m. sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.00 a.m. Till 10:20 a.m. then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15-minute break between races, so we can be done early to attend dirt track races in the evening.
*
Races will be 40-lap segments for headline championship class. The support class will race 25-lap segments. 
*
No Practice on Fridays for summer racing.
*
Race format for 9-28-2013 will be:
*
*Time trials on orange lane for 20 seconds *Drivers will roll dice for Time trial order.
*
Top 4 in time trials get to pick their lane for heat#1 the rest will be filled in according to their time.
We are going to run two sets of heats using 4 lanes rotating down for the first heat and will be 10 laps in distance.(White, Orange, Yellow, Black) Their will be a 5-min break between heats with overall laps determining the winner. 
The winner of heat#1 will roll a dice for invert for starting positions for heat #2. Invert will be 1,2,3,4,5 and (6) will be 0 *Heat 2 will rotate up using the other 4 lanes and will be 12 laps in distance.( Purple, Blue, Green, Red)
The overall heats winner will then chose the lane they want to start in for the Sprint feature. 2nd and on will also choose lane they want to start in for the Sprint feature.
Then cars will be re-teched for start of the feature. 
We will run the Silver Crown race then take a 15-min break if needed then run the championship race.( Might add heat race to give racers more laps) 
*
*
The feature will include all racers in round-robin format.
*
The donation is $20.00 covering all races and coffee/snacks. $5.00 goes to award. 
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club 2013-2014 rules apply to all classes.
*
We will have wall plaque for winner and box plaque awards for the top 5. (If we have 8 racers box plaques will be issued for top 8. 6 to 8 place finishers plaques will be issued at next race.)
*
*
*Must be an ASSCC member to collect any awards 
*
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
*
*
Confirmed Saturday dates:
*
Sept 28 Sprints and Silver Crown
OCTOBER 19 Dirt Car Challenge#2 Starts
*
*OCTOBER 26 Round #2 DCC at SSR

September 28 ,2013 Race*Award 
*
The Sprints race will have an Award and will be 40-lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Guaranteed Award for 9-28-2013. If 1-7 racers 40 lap segments and indicated split among drivers.
*
**** **8 Racers **** 9 Racers****** 10 Racers** 11 Racers etc 
1st***** $30.00**** 1st*$32.50**** 1st*$35.00** 1st$37.50****************** 
2nd**** $17.00*** *2nd$18.50**** 2nd$20.00 *2nd $21.50***************** 
3rd***** $14.00** *3rd* $15.00***** 3rd* $16.00** 3rd $17.00******* 
************** ********************************************
Most people know we are looking for additional marketing partners and sponsors for our club to help us become a charity. 
*
*= 8 racers minimum( not including owners) to have award race. Otherwise it is *split 1st is 50% 2nd 30% 3rd 20% of entries.




Dirt Car Challenge #2 2013-2014
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
Is presenting a 12 race 6 division Fall Dirt Car Challenge to support our club's missions of becoming a charity. 
*
We will be racing at ASSCC and Scale Speed Raceway rotating monthly.
*
Both tracks will open on Saturday mornings no sooner than 8:15 a.m. and we will be racing at 11:00 a.m. sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10:20 a.m. Till 10:50 a.m. then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15-minute break between races. *Both tracks will be open Friday night before Saturday race for practice with $5.00 practice cost.
*Races will be 25-lap segments for Old Time modified, 1/32 Modified, Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt late model. BB Mods 
*
*The Street Stock *classis a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15-lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating sixth class races are 20-lap segments. 
*The classes to be run in this order.* Old Time Modified, ASSCC Dirt Late Model, 1/32 Dirt Modified, *Winged Sprint Car, .BB Mod. *The rotating 6th class. i.e., (Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks, 360 sprints, ?Lego?,). 
*
The donation is $20.00 covering all races and Coffee/Snacks. 
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply at both tracks and will be strictly enforced.
*
We will be having a point fund for a combined track series champion sponsored by Rocket Chassis. Which will use combined lap totals from the 5 regular scheduled classes from both tracks to determine champion. Top 3 will receive a wall plaques. The top 8 will receive a box plaque.
*
*We will also have individual track champions and they will receive wall plaques for the top 3 and box plaques for the top 8. 
*
After talking to racers Donnie and Rodney will be running for the overall championship using their combined lap totals from both tracks. Donnie will race at ASSCC and Rodney will race at SSR using their own equipment to make it as fair as possible.
*
As of 5-27-2013 the point fund is: 
Rocket Chassis point champion.
1st Place $125.00 gift card.
2nd Place $75.00 gift card
3rd Place* $50.00 gift card.
4th Place $25.00 gift card
*
We expect prizes to grow higher as we obtain more marketing partners and sponsors.
*
Must be an ASSCC member to collect any rewards or points or door prizes.
*
Updated 2013-2014 *Rules are on our web sites. 
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
*
Parts will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.
*
Confirmed Saturday dates with weather make up dates. ASSCC will be open from 6:00 p.m. Till 9:00 p.m. on each Friday before race day for practice. SSR will be open from3:00 p.m. To 9:00 p.m. for practice for $5.00 donation.
*October 19, 2013* At ASSCC*** (1/32 DLM )
October 26, 2013 At SSR*** ( Legends)

*November 9,2013 At SSR*** ( Silver Crown)
November 23, 2013 At ASSCC ( Street Stocks) 

*December 14, 2013 At ASSCC (Legends)
December 21, 2013 At SSR***** ( 1/32 DLM)
*
January 11, 2014 At ASSCC*** (Silver Crown, 360 sprints)
January 18, 2014 Make up if needed?
January 25, 2014 At SSR (Street Stocks)

*February 8, 2014 *At SSR (Legends, 360 sprints)
February 22, 2014 At ASSCC* ( 1/32 lm) 
*
March 8, 2014 At ASSCC** (1/32DLM & Legend)
March 15, 2014 Make up if needed?
March 22, 2014 At SSR***** (Silver Crown & Street Stocks)
*
April 12, 26, 2014 Make ups if needed?
April 27 to June 1st 2014 track closed

Mystery Race*at ASSCC only
*
The ???? race will have an Award and will be 40-lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Guaranteed Award for ?-?-2013-2014. If 1-7 racers 40-lap segments and indicated split among drivers.
*
**** **8 Racers **** 9 Racers****** 10 Racers** 11 Racers etc 
1st***** $30.00**** 1st*$32.50**** 1st*$35.00** 1st$37.50****************** 
2nd**** $17.00*** *2nd$18.50**** 2nd$20.00 *2nd $21.50***************** 
3rd***** $14.00** *3rd* $15.00***** 3rd* $16.00** 3rd $17.00******* 
************** ********************************************
*= 8 racers minimum( not including owners) to have award race. Otherwise its *split 1st is 50% 2nd 30% 3rd 20% of entries.


----------

